# I just dry pitched and prayed...now a question :)



## detyianni (Jan 15, 2013)

I started my first 5 gal batch of SP on Sunday morning, let it sit until last night around 11pm, had a brew belt on and got impatient and just sprinkled my blue red star yeast on top. My heart sank as I watched the yeast sink almost immediately. I figured I'd let it ride till morning.

This morning I went downstairs to my furnace room to check on the SP and there are yeasties floating on the top a slight yeast smell in the air but not much action. Nothing really. I gave it a quick stir and jumped in the shower. 
About an hour later I peeked under the towel again and see my little congregation of yeasties is back just hanging out. 

So if I dont have any action by this evening is it ok to make a starter to dump in using one of the various methods tonight? Or is adding yeast twice a bad thing? Or do I continue to let it ride and see what happens? I am just scared that it will go rancid or something before fermentation kicks into high gear. 
Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## g8keeper (Jan 15, 2013)

detyianni said:


> I started my first 5 gal batch of SP on Sunday morning, let it sit until last night around 11pm, had a brew belt on and got impatient and just sprinkled my blue red star yeast on top. My heart sank as I watched the yeast sink almost immediately. I figured I'd let it ride till morning.
> 
> This morning I went downstairs to my furnace room to check on the SP and there are yeasties floating on the top a slight yeast smell in the air but not much action. Nothing really. I gave it a quick stir and jumped in the shower.
> About an hour later I peeked under the towel again and see my little congregation of yeasties is back just hanging out.
> ...


 
to quote the old tv show "kung fu", "patience, grasshopper"....never fear...yeast propogation is not an instantaneous event...sometimes it can take upwards of 36-48 hours to see "visible" signs of fermentation, depending on such factors as yeast strain, must temperature, and what type of wine you are making....and considering you are doing skeeter pee, which is highly acidic, it does take a bit sometimes before you will see the fermentation kick into high gear....the fact that your yeast are on top of your must is a good sign....give it a little more time, and remember, the greatest attribute a winemaker can possess is "patience"....welcome to the hobby, and good luck!!!!....have fun with it....


----------



## GreginND (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree. Give it at least two days. I'm sure it will be going strong for you by then.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 15, 2013)

Will do. Thanks again. I'll post an update when we have liftoff. 

I just racked my first kit to a carboy last week and already feel like the sight of an empty fermenting bucket is wasted time and space hence jumping right into the SP!


----------



## detyianni (Jan 15, 2013)

How's this look so far? A little less than 24 hours have gone by.


----------



## ejr (Jan 16, 2013)

rule of thumb with this stuff is up to three days ,but ive never sprinkled red star on it to start ive always used lavin 1118 once it starts you can tell ,anyway if it doesnt look like its started in 3 days you may put a half teaspoon of yeast energizer in it and see if that helps if the yeast is active you should be able to tell by the fizz


----------



## Arne (Jan 16, 2013)

My money is on it is going. Make sure the must is warm, S.P. likes it 75 degrees or so. Maybe even a bit warmer. Keep o2 stirred in. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with Arne, you got fermentation and stir it at least once a day. For the record, I always sprinkle my yeast on top of my must.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 16, 2013)

Woke up this morning to fizzing like a can of soda. No foam but fizz ....I gave a stir and headed out the door for work.

Sounds like I'm good? Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes you are good.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 16, 2013)

I made a thread and posted a pic almost exactly like yours about a year ago. I think it was my first or second batch of pee so if it makes you feel better you are not alone! Been there. Done that.


----------



## Arne (Jan 17, 2013)

hobbyiswine said:


> I made a thread and posted a pic almost exactly like yours about a year ago. I think it was my first or second batch of pee so if it makes you feel better you are not alone! Been there. Done that.


 
And I'll bet drank that. LOL, Arne.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 18, 2013)

Down to 1.050 added yeast energizer per instructions and whipped thick yeast head still. Do I wait till its gone to rack to carboy?

Thanks


----------



## GreginND (Jan 18, 2013)

I would transfer it when it is closer to 1.000.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 20, 2013)

Down to 1.030 tonight ...smells very "alcoholy" right now. Am I still on the right track?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes. You could transfer it at any time.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 23, 2013)

In the secondary for a couple days now...still fizzing like a soda. Good times... I'm not going to bother checking sg till the airlock settled down.


----------



## winebuddy2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it bad to start in a carboy? Its fermenting strong.


----------



## Arne (Oct 17, 2013)

winebuddy2012 said:


> Is it bad to start in a carboy? Its fermenting strong.


 

No it is not bad. Most of us start it out in a bucket for a primary. It is easier to add ingredients to it, it is easier to stir it up when in a bucket and usually it does not stand as much of a chance to blow out the top with the larger mouth on a bucket. The small mouth on a carboy tends to funnel the fermenting wine when you get a good rollin ferment going. Arne.


----------

